# Zhengzhou 鄭州 / China



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

ていしゅうし
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zhengzhou


ZhengZhou-My Home Town by froca, on Flickr


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ You can post those images at Chinese cities surprised!!!! thread...


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Zhengzhou Xinzheng International Airport


zhengzhou_2_118 by OurTravelPics.com, on Flickr


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Modern... :cheers:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

East Zhengzhou by JarodZ, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Henan Concert Hall by OvenBoy145, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Zhengzhou TV tower 中原福塔 by hll816, on Flickr


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ This city is booming like crazy... :cheers::lol:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Zhengzhou At Night Pt. One by OvenBoy145, on Flickr


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Nice views at night... :cheers:


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

That Tv tower is one of my favorites.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

]Spiderman scales world's tallest steel tower in China today[/B]
http://video.uk.msn.com/watch/video...es-world-s-tallest-steel-tower/2gvmj79d?from=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8yfHiKQA58

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDUzNDU1MTEy.html






....
Zhengzhou TV Tower @ Sept 2012


https://www.google.co.uk/search?num....9.3.0.85.686.9.9.0...0.0...1ac.1.NjYVy7A0hVM






























2010


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous...


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Where is the old city?


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Henan province 中国河南省 郑州市


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Zhengzhou, Henan province, China. by lim.kimkeong, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Zhengzhou China by D'Angelo Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Zhengzhou, China - 郑州 by cpics2000, on Flickr


----------



## Gatech12 (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice pics very modern!!


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Zhengzhou (10) by Visit China Now, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

郑州Zhengzhou by 零钱 张, on Flickr


----------



## ftre (Nov 8, 2015)

(Xinhua/Li Bo)


----------



## ftre (Nov 8, 2015)

*Night view of overpasses in C China's Henan* 
2016-03-31 14:32:27


















ZHENGZHOU, March 31, 2016 (Xinhua) -- Photo taken on March 24, 2016 shows the Huayuan Road overpass in Zhengzhou, capital of central China's Henan Province. Zhengzhou has completed 299 traffic projects to reduce traffic pressure by the end of November, 2015, adding driving roadways of 355.5 kilometers. (Xinhua/Li Bo) 

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/photo/2016-03/31/c_135240194.htm


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

DSC_0735副本副本 by Lee Junjie, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------

